# عناوين معاهد وجامعات الميتالورجيا فى العالم



## هانى شرف الدين (27 أكتوبر 2006)

عناوين معاهد وجامعات الميتالورجيا فى العالم​Metallurgy at Some Non-Profit and Government Sites
http://www.steelynx.net/metallurgy.html​American Institute of Mining, Metallurgical,
and Petroleum Engineers (AIME)
American Iron and Steel Institute (AISI)
Ames Laboratory (U.S. Department of Energy):
Metallurgy and Ceramics Program
ASM International
Association of Iron and Steel Engineers (AISE)
Association of Women in the Metal Industries (AWMI)
Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy
Automated Imaging Association
Canadian Institute of Mining, Metallurgy & Petroleum (CIM)
CSIRO: Mineral Processing and Metal Production Sector
European Powder Metallurgy Association (EPMA) 
Independent Metallurgical Engineering Consultants of Califonia (IMECA)
International Metallographic Society (IMS)
MEFOS (Foundation for Metallurgical Research), Sweden
Metallurgical Council of the China Council for the
Promotion of International Trade (MC-CCPIT)
Metal Powder Industries Federation
Mintek: Mineral and Metallurgical Technology
National Center for Excellence in Metalworking Technology (NCEMT):
Powder Metallurgy & Materials
National Institute of Standards and Technology:
NIST Metallurgy Division
Naval Research Laboratory: Physical Metallurgy Branch
Netherlands Institute for Metals Research (NIMR)
Oak Ridge National Laboratory (ORNL):
Metallography & Photographic Imaging (MPI) Group
Society for Mining, Metallurgy, and Exploration, Inc.(SME)
The Minerals, Metals and Materials Society (TMS)
Some University Departments of Metallurgy


Cambridge University, UK
Department of Materials Science and Metallurgy
Colorado School of Mines
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
Columbia University
Materials Science and Metallurgical Engineering
Dalhousie University (DalTech), Canada 
Department of Mining and Metallurgical Engineering
Ecole Polytechnique Fédérale de Lausanne, Switzerland
Laboratoire de Métallurgie Physique
Eidgenössische Technische Hochschule (ETH), Zurich
Institute of Metallurgy
Georgia Tech.
Phase Diagram Web
Helsinki University of Technology (HUT), Finland
Laboratory of Physical Metallurgy & Materials Science
Indian Institute of Science, India
Department of Metallurgy
Institute of Chemical Metallurgy, China
ICM Home Page
Israel Institute of Metals, Technion, Israel
Metallurgical Engineering & Powder Technology Laboratory
Katholieke Universiteit Leuven, Belgium
Department of Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
Korea Advanced Institute of Science and Technology
Mechanical Metallurgy Lab
Kyoto University, Japan
Ferrous Metallurgy Research Group
Kyushu Institute of Technology, Japan
Division of Structural Metallurgy 
Laval University, Canada
Department of Mining and Metallurgy
Luleå University of Technology, Sweden
Department of Chemical and Metallurgical Engineering
McGill University, Canada
Department of Mining and Metallurgical Engineering
Max-Planck-Institut für Eisenforschung, Germany
Metallurgy Unit
Physical Metallurgy
Michigan Tech. University
M & M Home Page
Archives of the Sci.Eng.Metallurgy Newsgroup
Sci.Eng.Metallurgy FAQ Page
Tim Eisele's Homepage
National Technical University of Athens, Greece
Department of Mining and Metallurgical Engineering
New Mexico Tech
Departmaent of Materials and Metallurgical Engineering
Norwegian University of Science and Technology, Norway
Department of Metallurgy
Ohio State University
Metallurgical Engineering
Penn State University
Cooperative Program in Metallurgy (COOP)
Queen's University, Canada
Materials and Metallurgical Engineering Home
Rheinisch-Westfälisch-Technische Hochschule, Germany
Department of Theoretical Process Metallurgy
and Metallurgy of Nuclear Fuels
Institute of Physical Metallurgy and Metal Physics
RMIT University, Australia
Chemical & Metallurgical Engineering
Royal Institute of Technology (KTH), Sweden
Division of Mechanical Metallurgy
Division of Physical Metallurgy
Silesian University of Technology, Poland
Faculty of Materials Science, Metallurgy and Transport
Stanislaw Staszic University, Poland
Mining and Metallurgy
Technical University of Clausthal, Germany
Department of Physics, Metallurgy and Material Science
Technikon Witwatersrand, South Africa
Faculty of Mining and Metallurgy
Technische Universität Bergakademie, Freiberg, Germany
Institute of Physical Metallurgy
Tohoku University, Japan
Department of Metallurgy
Tokyo Institute of Technology, Japan
Department of Metallurgical Engineering
Universidade de Sãn Paulo, Brazil
Departmento de Metalúrgica e de Materiais
University of Alabama
Department of Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
University of Alberta, Canada
Metallurgical Engineering
University of Birmingham,UK
School of Metallurgy and Materials
University of British Columbia, Canada
Department of Metals and Materials Engineering
University of California, Berkeley
Department of Material Science and Metallurgical Engineering
University of ConcepciÛn, Chile
Metallurgical Engineering Department.
University of Connecticut
Department of Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
University of Gent, Belgium
Non-Ferrous Metallurgy and Electrometallurgy
University of Idaho
Dept. of Metallurgical and Mining Engineering
University of Illinois, Urbana-Champaign
Metallurgy and Mining Building
University of Leoben, Austria
Department of Physical Metallurgy and Materials Testing
University of Liverpool, UK
MATTER.org: SteelMATTER: Ferrous Metallurgy
MATTER.org: SteelMATTER: Underlying Metallurgy
University of Malta, Malta
Department of Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
University of Missouri-Rolla
Department of Metallurgical Engineering
School of Mines and Metallurgy
University of Montana (Montana Tech)
Metallurgical Engineering Department
University of Nevada, Reno
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering Department
University of Pretoria, South Africa
Material Science & Metallurgical Engineering
University of Queensland, Australia
Mining and Metallurgical Engineering
University of Texas, El-Paso
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
University of Toronto, Canada
Chemical Metallurgy Research Group
CIM Hydrometallurgy Section
Department of Metallurgy and Materials Science
University of Utah
Metallurgical Engineering
University of Wisconsin, Madison
Metallurgical Engineering
University of Zambia
Department of Metallurgy and Mineral Processing
Worcester Polytechnic Institute
Carl Gunnard Johnson Powder Metallurgy Research Center
Zagreb University, Croatia
Faculty of Metallurgy
Some ArchaeoMetallurgy Sites


Archaeologic.Com
Archaeometallurgy
Archaeotrace
Archaeometallurgy
Bournemouth University, UK
Ancient Materials, Technology & Conservation (AMTeC) Co-op
Carnegie Mellon University
A Short History of Metals
City of Ironbridge, UK
Ironbridge Gorge Museum
English Heritage Web Site
Archaeology Division
Archaeometallurgy in Archaeological Projects
Ancient Monuments Laboratory
Exeter University, UK
Mining History Network
Grubenarchäologische Gesellschaft (GAG)
Society for Mining Archeology, Germany
Historical Metallurgy Society
Official Historical Metallurgy Society Home Page
Les Musées de LIEGE, Belgium
Masion de la Métallurgie et de l'Industrie de Liège
Mailbase, UK
E-mail Discussion Group Arch-Metals
Massachusetts Institute of Technology
Center for Materials Research in Archaeology & Ethnology (CMRAE)
Michael Kreuter (Private Homepage)
Frühe Eisenverhüttung im Saar-Kohle-Wald
National Museum of Arms and Armour, Leeds, UK
Royal Armouries Museum
Oxford University, UK
Historical Metallurgy Society (Old Site).
Material Science-Based Archaeology Group
Research Laboratory for Archaeology and the History of Art
Sara's Chainmail Connection
Technical Information Pages
The Minerals, Metals and Materials Society (TMS)
JOM:Archaeometallurgy, Archaeotechnology & History 
University College London. UK
Institute for Archaeometallurgical Studies
University of Barcelona. Spain
CEIPAC: Ancient Metallurgy Spanish Research Group
Metallurgy in Roman Catalonia
University of Birmingham, UK
The Ironbridge Institute
University of Bradford, UK
Ancient Metallurgy Research Group
Ancient Metallurgy: The Crift Farm Project
Antimony Bronze in Archaeology
The Tin Isotope Project
University of Cape Town, South Africa
Archaeology Materials Laboratory
Precolonial Metal Working in Africa: A Bibliography
University of California, San Diego
Social Archaeology & Early Metallurgy:
The Jabal Hamrat Fidan Project, Jordan 
University of Chicago
The Goltepe/Kestel Project, Turkey
Swords, Armor, and Figurines 
University of Connecticut
ArchNet: Archaeometry
University of Gent, Belgium
FARE-Forum for Archaeological Research in Europe
University of Illinois, Urbana-Champaign
Ancient Technologies and Archaeological Materials (ATAM)
University of Mainz, Germany
Archaeometallurgie Mainz
University of Münster, Germany
Archaeological Investigations on the Beginning
of Blast FurnaceTechnology in Central Europe
University of Pennsylvania
Museum Applied Science Center for Archaeology (MASCA)
Thailand Archaeometallurgy Project (TAP)
University of Reading, UK
Archaeometallurgy
Yale University
Eli Whitney Armory Site
Metallurgy at Some Commercial Sites


Allied High Tech Products, Inc.
American Metallurgical Consultants
A.M. Integrity Services
Applied Technical Services, Inc.
Aston Metallurgical Services Co., Inc.
BITEC Sample Machining Inc.
Bodycote Material Testing
Buehler (A Division of Emerson Electric Co.)
Cambridge International Science Publishing
Carl Zeiss, Inc.
Climax Research Services (CRS)
Columbus Metallurgical Services
Dickson Testing Company, Inc.
Durkee Testing Laboratories
Engel Metallurgical, Ltd.
ExpertPages.Com:
Metallurgy Expert Witnesses and Consultants
Exponent (Failure Analysis Associates)
Extec Corporation
Forensic Metallurgy Associates, Inc.
Geller MicroÅnalytical Laboratory
Gelles Laboratories, Inc.
GE Physical Metallurgy Laboratory
Giraldi Metallurgy Consulting
J.E.I. Metallurgical, Inc.
Koon Hall Adrian Metallurgical
LECO Corporation
Leica Microsystems Inc.
McGraw-Hill Higher Education:
Materials Science & Metallurgy
Mager Scientific, Inc.
Magnetic Inspection Laboratory, Inc.
Matches' Home Page
Matco Associates, Inc.
Materials Engineering, Inc.
Materials Evaluation and Engineering, Inc.
Media Cybernetics
MEI-Charlton, Inc.
Metallurgical Consultants
Metallurgical Technologies, Inc.
Metallurgical Testing & Consulting Engineers
Metals Engineering And Testing Laboratories
Metals Technology Testing Ltd.
Metcut Research Inc.
Metserve International
New Hampshire Materials Laboratory (NHML)
Northwest Laboratories, Inc.
OCI Research Laboratories
OCM Test Laboratories, Inc.
Partek Laboratories
Q.C. Metallurgical Laboratory, Inc.
Rotech Laboratories
St. Barbara Consultancy Services
Schwein/Christensen Laboratories, Inc.
Sherry Laboratories
Sophisticated Alloys, Inc.
South Bay Technology, Inc.
Struers Homepage
Sturbridge Metallurgical Services, Inc.
Technical Services Laboratories, Inc.
Thermodyne Engineering Limited
Tom Bertone Metallurgical Consulting
ULTRA TEC Manufacturing,. Inc.
Unitron Home Page
Vision Engineering
Wakefield Corporation
Warren Diamond Powder Co., Inc.
Some OnLine Metallurgy Journals and Magazines


Canadian Metallurgical Quarterly
Historical Metallurgy (*******s)
International Journal of Powder Metallurgy
La Revue de Mètallurgie
Metallurgical and Materials Transactions
Microscopy & Analysis Magazine
Scandinavian Journal of Metallurgy
Meta Sites with Multiple Links to Metallurgy


Article*INIST: Library Catalogue of the Scientific and Technical Institute
Encyclopedia of Metallurgy Site
Internet Resources for Metallurgy
Metallurgy and Materials Resources
Metallurgy and Materials Science Links
Metallography.Com
MetallurgyJobs.Com
Metallurgy, Links to Practical Data
MicroWorld: Materials Science, Geology, and Metallurgy
Timken's Practical Data for Metallurgists
Yahoo! - Science:Engineering:Material Science:Metallurgy​


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

thanks ssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Arch.somaa86 (29 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي خالص ماتقصر مشكور اخوي


----------



## الشخيبي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي هاني....

ولكن لم يعجبني أن من ضمن المعاهد:
Israel Institute of Metals, Technion, Israel


----------



## الشخيبي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*أحب أن أضيف إليها:

جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية - هندسة المواد والمعادن
al-balqa applied university - materials and metallurgical engineering*


----------



## alshangiti (24 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165611.html

معاهد وجامعات هندسة التعدين حول العالم


----------



## eng mostafa azzab (19 يناير 2010)

*ميرسي خالص ماتقصر مشكور اخوي*​


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (2 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## neseergolden (21 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## faisal_ibraheem (5 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## samar arfah (9 أغسطس 2010)

good


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## saher_3lmooj (30 مايو 2011)

ثانكس


----------



## يحيى ابراهيم دياب (18 نوفمبر 2011)

أحب أن اضيف اليها
جامعة حلب 
كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية 
اختصاص علم المواد الهندسية


----------



## الاء ملكاوي (17 فبراير 2012)

wow wow


----------



## silikamining (1 يوليو 2012)

*Dear Sir / Madam,*
*First of all we want to introduce our company; it is SILIKA MINING one of the biggest companies in Egypt.*
*We mainly produce silica sand from our own quarries with the highest quality with the least percentage of iron & competitive prices to all markets.*

*With the following requirements :*
*The quantity per month.*
*Spec of the product****
*The port of destination.****
* The packing term whether bulk or packing in 25 kg bags or 50 kg bags or jumbo bags .*
*The payment term.****
*So don't hesitate to contact u*

*Dalia Gaber Mostafa *
*Sales Dep. *
*Silika Mining co. *
*[email protected]*


----------



## ادور (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## Hania_H (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يمكن إضـــافة بعض الروابط الخاصة بمؤسسات عربية للقائمة أعلاه 

Loboratory of Materiels Science and Engeneering 
Department of Metallurgy
Polytechnical School of Algoers - ALGERIA

Laboratoire de Sciences et Gènie des Matériaux
Département Métallurgie
Ecole Nationale Polytechnique d'Alger - ALGERIE


Hania
*********************************************


----------

